# Solved: Internet Is Very Slow at 0.3 Mb/s



## FallenDesigns (Dec 3, 2012)

My Internet is very slow with a Ethernet cable but is Fast with Wifi I built a custom computer and i bought Windows 7 but after i upgraded to Windows 8 and my internet went down to 0.3 Mb/s. My is usually around 30 Mb/s. I don't know how to fix it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## FallenDesigns (Dec 3, 2012)

I use Avast would that effect my internet connection?


----------



## FallenDesigns (Dec 3, 2012)

My Internet is very slow with Ethernet on my Windows 8 computer but is Fast with Wifi on my Ipad. I built a custom computer and i bought Windows 7 but after i upgraded to Windows 8 my internet slowed down to 0.3 Mb/s with a Ethernet Cable. My internet is usually around 30 Mb/s with a Ethernet cable on other computers. Thanks for your help!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see an ipconfig /all and a techguy configuration http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe
we may need to see if drivers are available for the motherboard / adapter

is this a separate wireless adapter?

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

This should also work for windows 8
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

I think you found the solution in the Windows 8 forum. (I believe you found the problem to be power management). You can close this thread if you are done.


----------



## FallenDesigns (Dec 3, 2012)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ata-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cgocable.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cgocable.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D4-3D-7E-32-0D-1B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1808:acb9:2433:cab1%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.185(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 3, 2012 6:17:09 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, December 5, 2012 11:21:09 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 248790398
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-44-CE-C0-D4-3D-7E-32-0D-1B
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.cgocable.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cgocable.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:846:f81:e769:9b2e(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::846:f81:e769:9b2e%14(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 335544320
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-44-CE-C0-D4-3D-7E-32-0D-1B
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I merged your threads here. Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic.


----------



## FallenDesigns (Dec 3, 2012)

Its not the power management because i alwyas keep mine at high performance. Sorry i just thought i would get more answers on the windows 8 side.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you want I will move the thread.


----------



## FallenDesigns (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah Sure Thanks . Do you have any idea whats wrong now my internet is up to 2.96mb/s but its still pretty slow.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Move done.

Gee, your networking is now ten times faster; whadda ya want? 

The only thing that comes immediately to mind is maybe the driver. Make sure you have the latest from the motherboard manufacturer's web site.

I'm not clear on (at least) one thing--is this computer fast with Wi-Fi, or this computer has no Wi-Fi capability?


----------



## FallenDesigns (Dec 3, 2012)

it has no wifi and il check now for the latest thanks


----------



## FallenDesigns (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks it workes now im at 30mbps now its 100 times faster


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

All right!  You're welcome. 

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page or just below the last post.


----------

